# surrogacy so far



## donnaandpaul (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi just wanted to introduce myself and give you a little insight into my journey so far
my name is Donna I'm happily married to Paul we have 3 beautiful children together  

In April 2012 both myself and Paul had talked about surrogacy and agree this was the best thing as we both don't want more children , so i registered with a clinic (UK) we was matched with a lovely couple a week or so later 
moving on.....after months of tests etc all was perfect  we had our 1st SET in October.....sadly i started to bleed day after for a further 18 days 
waited for our next cycle and tyred again and in December (2012) we decided to try 2x FET and we got a successful pregnancy sadly this ended 2w later with the most intense M/C and without too much info on that subject the couple told me they didn't want to work with me again as they seen me as a high risk and a failure so of course we went our separate ways
In Feb (2013) we was matched again with another lovely couple and to this day i cant fault them they are perfect 
so on 10th their Egg Donor had her egg retrieved and 22 eggs was collected (amazing)
on the 15th July i had SET and I'm now currently on day 4pt and i feel like I'm going crazy 
i keep having the odd shooting pain in my ovary area and its on and off and to be honest its nothing worrying
I'm due to test on Wednesday 24th July (5days)
i would like to share stories with People and hear how you felt and things and if the things I'm experiencing are perfectly normal , i know iv been in this position before but its been over 7 months since our BFP and i cant remember these odd niggling pains but other than that I'm feeling great ....Fingers and toes crossed we get BFP


----------

